# CVS Fehler und Windows bootet nicht



## Wolfsbein (23. März 2003)

Hallo
ich habe mir das neueste CVS geholt (1.11.5). Die Umgebungsvariablen habe ich gesetzt und mit cvs init das CVSROOT erzeugt. Wenn ich jetzt mit cvs import ... ein neues Projekt erstellen will, dann erhalte ich einen Fehler: cannot start server via rsh. Was heißt das? Der Server sollte doch eigentlich local laufen, oder?
Das zweite Problem ist, dass mein Win98 nicht mehr startet wenn ich das
echo PATH e:/dev/cvs
echo set CVSROOT=e:\dev\cvs
in der autoexec.bat einkommentiere. Win meldet dann das win.com nicht gefunden werden konnte. Und das liegt wirklich nur an diesen beiden Zeilen . Woran kann das liegen? Merci.


----------



## Christian Fein (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *Hallo
> ich habe mir das neueste CVS geholt (1.11.5). Die Umgebungsvariablen habe ich gesetzt und mit cvs init das CVSROOT erzeugt. Wenn ich jetzt mit cvs import ... ein neues Projekt erstellen will, dann erhalte ich einen Fehler: cannot start server via rsh. Was heißt das? Der Server sollte doch eigentlich local laufen, oder?
> *



Lokal heisst nur das er auf dem Selben Rechner läuft. SSH wird aber nicht deshalb eingeschränkt. 
Der Fehler sieht danach aus das bei dir kein rsh server läuft.


----------



## Wolfsbein (24. März 2003)

Ein RSH Server läuft bei mir tatsächlich nicht. Ich brauche ja auch keinen, da das ganzue auf nur einem Rechner läuft. Kann man die Verbindung über SSH nicht abschalten und ganz normal verbinden lassen?


----------



## Wolfsbein (24. März 2003)

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Es muss heißen:
set CVSROOT=:local:e:\dev\cvs
Meine Hilfe, das PHP Magazin, war da Fehlerhaft. Sorry.
Wegen des Bootfehlers habe ich mal was in die Newsgroup geschrieben. Den Fehler habe ich mittlerweile auf das
PATH e:\dev\cvs 
eliminiert. Keine Ahnung warum, da ja nur die cvs.exe in diesem Verzeichnis liegt.


----------

